
Create online UML diagrams in seconds - flexterra
http://yuml.me/
======
ktharavaad
While this is pretty cool, I like these alternative web-based services listed
below a lot better because they are easier to use:

<http://www.gliffy.com>

<http://www.lovelycharts.com>

*i'm not affiliated with them in any way.

~~~
zhyder
Or -ahem- <http://www.dabbleboard.com>

*am affiliated

------
epall
No WYSIWYG editor? I'm not about to learn another markup language to write
UML, which is itself a markup language.

~~~
JabavuAdams
There is some advantage to having a text-based markup language. That way you
can emit it from tools.

~~~
voidpointer
If you are modeling in text (which is a good thing) why not use something like
alloy (<http://alloy.mit.edu/>) which is far more expressive and can be
analyzed and checked automatically.

------
jmtame
Very cool! But don't make me WRITE code to create something visual. Let me
draw it, then give me the code to make it easy to embed.

~~~
adimit
While I haven't really used _this_ particular service, I disagree with your
general premise.

I love graphviz, for example. Graphviz is actually quite awesome. I can draw
dependency graphs, or any other kind of graph, without touching the mouse. I
don't have to care about the layout, and I don't want to, since I'm no
designer. Actually I'm quite bad at layouting stuff - and the algorithm gets
it right most of the time.

I can quickly change things, insert or delete an element, without having to
worry about re-layouting everything myself. So, cut a long story short: doing
visual tasks text-based is not a bad thing per se.

Again, I haven't really given this thing a try for long enough, but right now,
the text-based interface seems OK for me. But maybe that's just me, being a
very text-driven person.

------
farnulfo
For online uml sequence diagrams : <http://www.websequencediagrams.com/> . Too
bad that's not open source and no vector export format.

------
windsurfer
The "Draw Diagram" tools need drawing tools...

~~~
iamwil
Not if you view it as an API.

------
gamache
I find it non-obvious that a newline isn't an acceptable delimiter between
relationships, and I need to also include a comma at EOL.

------
gibsonf1
Can you include url links in the diagrams?

------
wlievens
This is pretty cool. Good job.

------
marcofloriano
Brilliant !!!

